
Boo.com the sixth greatest dot-com flop (Wikipedia) - meerita
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Boo.com
======
meerita
> The company spent $135 million of venture capital in just 18 months,[4] and
> it was placed into receivership on 18 May 2000 and liquidated.

For 1998 that was a huge amount of money.

